# Can a sponsor a brother to come to the UAE for studies?



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello All,
I will be relocating to Dubai shortly and if everything goes well, would like to stay there for 5-10 years or longer.
I have a younger brother who is soon to turn 13. He is currently attending a school in my home country. However, once I settle in, I would like for him to come to the UAE and continue his education there, as I believe that he'd receive a better quality of education there, rather than in his current school in Latvia. 
Since he is my brother, there shouldn't be any issues for him to be living with me. He's also not going to be regarded as my dependent.
Does anyone know if UAE offers visas for education? I'm sure they do for college level studies, but what about middle school and high school?
Just wanted to get a head-start on these things, so any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

why don't you declare him as a dependent and he can go in under your visa if this is possible?


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I declare him as my dependent, if both parents are alive? I guess I just don't know too much about this stuff.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

You either have to check your laws in your country and dubai. You can ask your parents to declare you a guardian for your brother. In regards to getting a student visa - you have to look for a school and get things going about his admission then you can apply for a student visa once you get the go ahead from the school


----------

